

It's a darn good time to be a UI/UX designer who wants to work from home - floradivine
http://www.remotecreative.life/category/digital-media/

======
source99
Does anyone know of any other sites that list UX specific contract contract
positions?

~~~
vitovito
Most of the ones I've seen just scrape other job sites or feeds, like Monster
or Indeed. Standalone ones are going to provide higher quality listings, like:

Authentic Jobs, although you have to provide search terms:
[https://authenticjobs.com/#onlyremote=1&search=ux%20or%20ui%...](https://authenticjobs.com/#onlyremote=1&search=ux%20or%20ui%20or%20design%20or%20designer)

We Work Remotely, formerly the 37signals job board:
[https://weworkremotely.com/categories/1/jobs](https://weworkremotely.com/categories/1/jobs)

Slack at Work, for companies that use Slack, although you seem to have to
search for terms one at a time:
[http://slackatwork.com/](http://slackatwork.com/)

